# Crystal River-Homosassa-Ozello-Yankeetown?



## deerfly

Hi Dan, I fish all over there quite a bit. I'm probably going to take a 16' canoe out to Ozello (Pirates Cove) tomorrow morning and throw flies around for a few hours. I saw a few fish around there a couple weeks back, but no hook sets. Primary mission is to get to Homosassa Marine on the way home to get parts and info to repair my main rig's prop shaft, which I bent on some rock down in the Everglades this past weekend. My 14yr old usually accompanies me on these little jaunts but has other plans tomorrow. So, you're welcome to join me if a canoe excursion is amenable to ya.  Let me know.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

[smiley=1-doh.gif] I appreciate the offer and def would have taken you up on it, but they have me working tomorrow morning..... let me know how it goes!


----------



## deerfly

Not a problem Dan. Once I get the Panga ship shape again I'm sure we can put something together and get you out there.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

Sounds good!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

headed to work now, off by 8ish.... off tomorrow if anyone wants to get out....


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

well, picked up a pretty nice 15 ft aluminum boat today with 25 tiller..... Now I just need to get a good trailer for her and I can start fishing!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

Trailer secured.... Big Bend fish, watch out.....


----------



## LoneRanger

I grew up in Dunnellon on the rainbow river. I can show you where to catch catfish on the With, and you are more than welcome to head out to Ozello with me.

LR


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

Ranger, pm sent!


----------



## bsegg04

I'll be at Ozello tomorrow morning if anyone wants to catch big reds and trout.


----------

